
Raise funds for your Startup with over 10K investors - evilksandr
https://fundy.cc/
======
KomradeKeeks
Interesting! How does this compare to Angellist or crowdfunding sites like
NextSeed/Seedinvest

~~~
sicdesign
This is not a crowdfunding platform. We are more like a service, provides
access to a huge list of investors. This saves a lot of money and time for
entrepreneurs and founders in finding a suitable candidate.

